# Emulsion Lifts from last night



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 30, 2007)

Shot on 669 film & transfered to a peice of bleached & washed oak veneer.  It's not so clear in this photo but the bleaching & washing causes the veneer to crack & curl, adding texture to the cedar panneling on the side of the barn.







This second one has to be my favourite to date.  It's made up of 3 polaroid images, one of the barn & 2 similar images of a landscape shot of a farm with fluffy clouds.  I chose to transfer the emulsion to a ceramic tils simply because it is easier to move around & position the 3 peices.  Even so it took over an hour (so my wife tells me!) to get the films torn & positioned how I wanted them.  When one moves, the one below it moves too! 






I might post this second one in the general gallery to see what kind of reaction it gets in todays world of PS'd images in layers & imported skies!


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2007)

Chris - these are great! 

I like them both, but the first one is a special fave. I think your use of the oak panel for your substrate was inspired for this image - and for exactly the reasons you stated. It's all about texture here. Very appealing to the eye.

Gotta watch out when you post your alt stuff in the general galleries - you get hit with some "What PS action did you use?" questions. Stand prepared, soldier.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks hun!

I need to make a frame for the Barn Window one to finish it off but I want to leave it for a few more days to let it finish cracking & stablise.

I wasn't really thinking of being asked what PS action I used in the general gallery!!!   Now that would take some patience to reply to! 

In fact, I would be suprised if it gets many more than the 1 reply it's had so far (& that was only because I asked Corry to take a look at it! :blushing: )  Most shots in the General gallery are super sharp/super saturated/multi-element images!

Feels really good to go out, use an old camera, handle the print with bare hands & get the satisfaction and achievement after all the frustration!


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2007)

> Feels really good to go out, use an old camera, handle the print with bare hands & get the satisfaction and achievement after all the frustration!


:thumbsup: That's what it's all about.


----------



## Becky (Jun 30, 2007)

Uber-cool..... I love the look of this stuff, looks like you get to roll the sleeves up and get the hands dirty and the results have that really handworked look which you can tell took time and effort... no idea how you do it, love 'em!


----------



## Chronicle (Jul 1, 2007)

Man, that is totally awesome.  That color just drips, I love the top of the barn, how the other emulsion hangs from it.  I have been thinking about doing some of these on exposed lithographic plates, to combine two images.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## ann (Jul 1, 2007)

cool stuff, keep up the good work.


----------

